# Is the Isle of Wight motorhome friendly, any beaches?



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just saw a thread on Tesco vouchers for here and just wondered what it was like with a motorhome, never ever been here so all new to me.

Thanks
Mandy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have only taken a caravan there but have gone over as a foot passenger many times. I think that the roads are not all that good for touring the island with a motorhome. I know buses go round them but having done circular bus journies I wouldn't want to spend a lot of time touring in a 7m MH. Parking at towns and beaches is not great for a vehicle that size and to be honest if you want to go to places such as Blackgang Chine and the Needles you are better of going by the very good bus services.
Hopefully you will get some more positive replies than mine.

If you want a taste then you could come down to a C&CC THS at Lymington in the Summer and take the ferry to Yarmouth as foot passengers. There are frequent open top circular hop on and off services and inter town ones. 

Ray


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We have camped for 4 separate holiday's and had a wonderful time.
But must admit we stayed in Camping sites and traveled daily to the Blackgang chine and all the sites to be seen-- Coaches do it so we found places to park up 
http://www.islandbreaks.co.uk/site/about-the-isle-of-wight

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/results.asp?county=Isle Of Wight


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

YES
Most of the camp sites offer a package including the ferry and sometimes this is cheaper than just the ferry. The island is not that bad for a motorhome but it is more fun to use a central site as a base then potter round on our motorbikes or pushbikes. We prefer the south side of the island, Lucombe Chine, Ventnor etc.
C.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

The Isle of Wight is very popular for motorhomes. We use ours on the island and always enjoy it. There are lots of very nice CLs/CSs, as well as bigger sites. The road surfaces are not particularly smooth (are they anywhere in England?!), but almost all island roads are used for buses, so you will fit on most of them. It is great for cycling, with some lovely tracks. There are some beautiful beaches too. If you want any more information or recommendations, please ask!


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We spent 4 days on the Isle of Wight last August with the motorhome and loved it. Used Tesco vouchers for the ferry.

Went out late in the evening from Portsmouth to Fishbourne and stayed at a relaxed rural campsite less than a mile from the terminal - Kite Hill Farm. No need to check-in on arrival, just pitch up where you like and they come round to collect the money in the morning. Good showers and loos etc in a modern block. http://kitehillfarm.co.uk/

Would have stayed there longer, but wanted to go to other places.

Next we spent a night at a huge Camping and Caravanning Club holiday rally site at Bembridge. Made welcome and lovely views, including Bembridge airport, with light aircraft flying overhead to land. We had a line of sight directly up the runway - facinating (to us anyway).

From there excellent beachside parking at Yaverland, near Sandown.

Following night at another CCC holiday rally site not far away at Hale Common. Much smaller than the one at Bembridge, but nonetheless pleasant for that.

Final night on the southwest coast, on a field adjacent to and part of Brightstone Holiday Cente.

http://www.brighstone-holidays.co.uk/

Right on the edge of the cliffs with lovely views, but a bit expensive for what it was. The holiday centre was something of a time warp.

Following day, found plenty of easy parking and access to the beaches along the southwest coast.

Ended up at the Needles and then back via the Yarmouth to Lymington ferry. Huge and quite scenic pay-and-display car park just across the road from the Yarmouth ferry terminal, where we cooked up dinner in the van.

We're only 6 metres long, but managed the roads absolutely fine. There are some narrow lanes if you go off the main routes. I think the trick is travel at a very gently pace, slow down and enjoy the views.

Oh and the CCC Holiday rallies offer excellent value and no need to pre-book - just turn up and show your membership card. And a final thought, there are couple of Brit Stops on the island - a vineyard and a pub. We had lunch at the pub one day and would have been happy to stay over there.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi there,

I have lived on the island for 33 years and have spent most of that time driving a lorry for a haulage company!! You can get just about everywhere with a 7m m/h, certainly all of the attractions. As with anywhere else there are a few lanes too narrow for a m/h but they all have 6'6" width restrictions anyway. There are some lovely beaches, especially around Sandown Bay where I live and all have car-parks suitable for m/hs. The west of the island is the quietest and prettiest and also has some lovely campsites. Wildcamping is possible but as with just about everywhere else in the UK, not encouraged. As others have pointed out, there a some good deals available from the two ferry companies who offer packages including ferry travel and campsite accomodation. My advice would be to come before the summer hols (June/early July) when the weather is usually good and the roads are still relatively quiet.

regards, Caulkhead


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for all that, excellent advice as always  

Trouble is we are stuck in the school holiday warp due to 12 year old. 

Will definitely look into it, we love rallies so will see what C&CC are doing in those dates. 

We like views and beaches so sounds ideal. 

Mandy


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry rayc but I couldn't disagree more - touring the Isle of Wight in a +7m motorhome is absolutely fine. We've been several times (will be there again this year) and have never had any problem with parking or being able to get to where we want to be.

Yes, of course, some of the roads are pretty narrow and most of them can be pretty bumpy in places, but take your time and choose your routes and all will be fine. Any minor inconvenience is more than outweighed by the pleasure and beauty of the place - we love it.

Just sorry that the CC has taken over the previously excellent Southland site and destroyed much of its original charm. It used to be a terrific bargain, too, with the Red Funnel five-night deal. Not any more.

Wherever you go, hope you have a great time. In fact I'm sure you will.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Mikemoss said:


> Sorry rayc but I couldn't disagree more - touring the Isle of Wight in a +7m motorhome is absolutely fine. .


No problem that is what a forum is all about. Ray


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We went for Christmas a couple of years ago. As mentioned there are a few 6ft 6 restrictions on the minor roads and the sat nav will do its best to take you down them but generally I found the roads fine. we are 7metres.

Did the Red Funnel thing and got ferry and 7 nights at the Waverley campsite east Cowes for I think £130. Wouldnt want to be there in summer though but thats just me.

Parking was ok but beware the traffic wardens who are a bit keen I gather. I have a blue badge and parked in across two bays in a half empty car park and despite it being free for badge holders they gave me a ticket (which I contested and got it cancelled).

I was suprised how populated the Island was though. I much prefer the quieter scottish Islands.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Roughly what size is the Isle of Wight?


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Picture a diamond on its side. The Island is about 25 miles east to west and 13 miles north to south.
We used to live just outside Ryde and when I was young it was a great adventure to go across to the 'other side of the Island' - only something that happened once or twice a year!

You can easily drive round it in a day but please don't do that as there are far too many nice places to see on the way.
Bill


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> Thanks for all that, excellent advice as always
> 
> Trouble is we are stuck in the school holiday warp due to 12 year old.
> 
> ...


Yes the great thing about the CCC holiday rallies is that they are normally excellent value (much less than commercial sites), friendly and from our perspective, handy because there's no need to book or even telephone in advance mostly - just turn up. We're not keen on making forward bookings for overnighting - like to feel we're free spirits and decide what we want to do and where we want to go on the spur of the moment. Not usually easy in the school summer holidays.

So in August, somewhere busy like the Isle of Wight, the CCC rallies are a real bonus. Obviously a good idea to do a bit of research in advance to know what will be available and where. I'm sure the Bembridge rally will be on again - apparently they've been doing it for years. I understand there's a beach you can walk to from the site, although we didn't go to that one.

Oh, and yes the other beaches are good and plenty that are accessible, as I mentioned in the previous post. Try google streetview around Yaverland, and also along the southwest coast, to get an idea of what to expect.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Just booked a weekend, late June on the island

If you price the ferry, (Wight Link) from their website, cost for my MH and a 6M trailer was near £230 8O

Booked in at !!!Nodes Point ,, and the whole cost, with camping 2 night, inc the ferry via them is under £130


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

TJ101 said:


> Just booked a weekend, late June on the island
> 
> If you price the ferry, (Wight Link) from their website, cost for my MH and a 6M trailer was near £230 8O
> 
> Booked in at !!!Nodes Point ,, and the whole cost, with camping 2 night, inc the ferry via them is under £130


Looks really good - though the pitch sizes all seem to be 6m x 6m - you may have to park diagonally?

Regards,
John


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ozzyjohn said:


> TJ101 said:
> 
> 
> > Just booked a weekend, late June on the island
> ...


Ha Ha,, maybe,, but the person took all the details, inc the size of MH and trailer, and charge me £36.00 for the 2 nights,
So its not like they don't know whats coming :lol:

In fairness, a group of us are going, and have asked to go down near the beach and the camping (tents)area


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

TJ101 said:


> Just booked a weekend, late June on the island
> 
> If you price the ferry, (Wight Link) from their website, cost for my MH and a 6M trailer was near £230 8O


I am amazed the price was so expensive for June - our return crossing in August was £54 on Wight Link (and used Tesco vouchers).

Admitedly just a 6-metre van (2.75m high) and no trailer, driver + passenger. Also, we sailed in the evenings - around 8pm or 9pm, so not too late.

I was able to price the ticket on the website and then phoned to make the booking with the vouchers.

But £230 does sound a lot.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Just rechecked the quote

Total Cost £224.20  

Lymington - Yarmouth 06/2012 at 12:05 £141.60 Standard Period Return Motorhome over 6m long (L:8 H:3) Caravan/Trailer N/E 6.5m long (L:6.5 H:3) 2 Adult


----------

